# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  ( شرعية العقوبة التأديبية )

## هيثم الفقى

( شرعية العقوبة التأديبية )
لايكفى لشرعية العقوبة التأديبية ، أن تكون من بين العقوبات التى قررها المشرع – بل يجب فضلا عن ذلك – أن تكون فى النطاق القانونى الذى رسمه المشرع فلا يجوز توقيع عقوبة تأديبية منصوص عليها ، على وجه يتعدى أثره الى ما يعتبر عقوبة أخرى غير منصوص عليها فى القانون 0
وعلى هذا لايجوز إنزال عقوبة - وإن كان منصوصا عليها متى تعدى أثرها الى ما يعتبر جزاء آخر لم يرد بشأنه نص فى القانون 0
( العقوبات التأديبية – عبد الوهاب البندارى ط 95 ص 41 ، 45 )

فإذا كانت العقوبة لابد لها من مشروعية فإن آثارها كذلك ومن هنا لا يمكن القول بأن مجازاة الطاعن بعقوبة ...... – وهى عقوبة منصوص عليها - يستتبع تحميله بمبلغ ...... كأثر من آثار هذه العقوبة إستنادا الى أن قرار التحميل يلازم ويرتبط بالجزاء التأديبي ارتباط الفرع بالأصل لقيامه على أساس المخالفة التأديبية المنسوبة ، وأنه لاجناح على الادارة فيما لو قدرت إعمال سلطتها ، ذلك لأنه يمتنع عليها استعمال هذه السلطة وإصدار مثل هذا القرار ، ليس لأنه لايكفى لذلك مجرد قيام المخالفة التأديبية ولا لمساس ذلك بحكم قضائى بات فحسب - على نحو ما سيأتى فيما يلى – بل لأن آثار العقوبة في هذه الحالة تتعدى العقوبة الأصلية ولأن عقوبة التحميل بهذا المبلغ تعتبر عقوبة جديدة وليست أثرا لعقوبة الإنذار إذ يتعدى هذا الأثر العقوبة الأصلية و يعتبر جزاء آخر لم يرد بشأنه نص في قانون أو لائحة .. 

وقد ذهبت المحكمة الادارية العليا الى أنه ( لاتلازم بين المسئولية التأديبية وبين المسئولية المدنية للموظف وإذا صح أن كل ما يرتب المسئولية المدنية للموظف تتحقق به المسئولية التأديبية له فإن العكس ليس بصحيح لأن أدنى مخالفة لواجبات الوظيفة يترتب عليها المسئولية التأديبية فى حين أن مسئوليته المدنية لاتتحقق إلا بإعتبار فعله بمثابة خطأ شخصى لاخطأ مرفقى )
( المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 1528 لسنة 31 ق جلسة 21/4/1990 )

( لا عقوبة تأديبية إلا بنص)
من المقرر وفقا للمادة 66 من الدستور – أنه لا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون – وهذا النص ينصرف على العقوبات بصفة عامة جنائية أو تأديبية ومن ثم فلا يجوز توقيع عقوبة لم ينص عليها المشرع بنص صريح فالعقوبات التأديبية، وما يترتب عليها مباشرة من آثار عقابية ، لا يسوغ أن تجد لها مجالا في التطبيق إلا حيث يوجد النص الصريح عليها ، شأنها فى ذلك شأن العقوبات الجنائية 0 فكما أن العقوبات ترد قيدا على الحرية فكذلك العقوبات التأديبية ترد قيدا على حقوق الموظف والمزايا التى تكفلها له القوانين واللوائح 0 

وهذا يعنى أن السلطة سواء كانت إدارية أو قضائية لا يمكنها أن تختار العقوبة التى تريد توقيعها إلا من بين العقوبات التى حددها المشرع وقد حدد المشرع هذه العقوبات بالنسبة للعاملين المدنيين بالدولة في المادة رقم 80 من القانون 47 لسنة 1978. 
( العقوبات التأديبية – عبد الوهاب البندارى ط 95 ص 29, 30 )

وإذا كانت المادة رقم80 من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة قد حددت العقوبات التى يمكن توقيعها على العاملين بالدولة فإن المادة رقم 22 من قانون الإدارات القانونية رقم 47 لسنة 1973قد حددت العقوبات التى يجوز توقيعها على مديرى وأعضاء الادارات القانونية والتى نصت على أن (العقوبات التأديبية التى يجوز توقيعها على الوظائف الفنية الخاضعة لهذا النظام من درجة مدير عام ومدير إدارة هى 1- الإنذار 2- اللوم 3- العزل أما شاغلوا الوظائف الأخرى فيجوز توقيع العقوبات الآتية 1- الإنذار.....).

"ولاتملك سلطه سوى المشرع إسباغ الشرعية على عقاب تأديبى ، كما أنه لايملك سوى القانون تحديد أية عقوبة جنائية فى النظام الجنائى ،ومن حيث أن ذلك هو الذى تلتزمه بكل دقه أنظمة العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والقطاع العام ويلتزمه المشرع فى القانون رقم47 لسنه 1973 آنف الذكر باعتباره نظاما خاصا للمحامين بالإدارات القانونية بالمؤسسات العامة والهيئات العامة والوحدات التابعة لها 000 ومن ثم فان السلطة التأديبية وهى فى سبيل مؤاخذة المتهم عما ثبت فى حقه من إتهام ينبغى أن تجازيه بإحدى العقوبات التأديبية التى حددها المشرع على سبيل الحصر ولايجوز لهذه السلطة سواء كانت رئاسية أم قضائية أن تضفى على إجراء ما وصف الجزاء مالم يكن ذلك الإجراء موصوفا صراحة بأنه عقوبة تأديبية بنص القانون وإلا كان القرار أو الحكم التأديبى مخالفا للقانون0"
( المحكمة الادارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 3101 لسنة 31 ق جلسة 22/10/1988 ) 

وقد ذهبت المحكمة الادارية العليا الى التأكيد على أنه ( لايجوز توقيع سوى العقوبات التأديبية الواردة فى القانون 47 لسنة 1973 على أعضاء الإدارات القانونية بالهيئات العامة والعقوبات التى توقع على الطاعن بوصفه مدير إدارة قانونية هى الإنذار أو اللوم أو العزل فقط فتوقيع المحكمة التأديبية لعقوبة خفض الأجر بمقدار علاوة غير جائز قانونا 00)
( المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 1517 لسنة 30 ق جلسة 23/2/1985 )
منقول

----------


## الباشا تلميذ

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

